# Memoire mac>pc



## Hammer (23 Mai 2008)

bonjour, j'ai installé windows mais je n'ai pas mis assez de memoire dans le disque dur! j'aurais voulu savoir comment faire pour mettre des giga de libre de mon mac sur mon pc  


Merci d'avance


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mai 2008)

Tu as installé Windows par le biais de quel logiciel ?


----------



## Hammer (24 Mai 2008)

Bootcamp


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mai 2008)

Faut refaire ton installation et choisir plus de Disque Dur alloué à la base. une fois que c'est fait, c'est trop tard.


----------



## Hammer (24 Mai 2008)

Non non, un ami m'a dit qu'il est possible de changer la répartition de la mémoire disponible, et que le programme lui même est dans le mac mais qu'il ne se souvient plus du nom =/


----------



## DeepDark (24 Mai 2008)

Hammer a dit:


> Non non, un ami m'a dit qu'il est possible de changer la répartition de la mémoire disponible, et que le programme lui même est dans le mac mais qu'il ne se souvient plus du nom =/


Tu ne peut pas augmenter la taille de la partition sans la supprimer. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé. Tu doit donc supprimer ta partition bootcamp puis en recreer une autre, plus grande.
Je sais que tu peut cloner ta partition bootcamp avec Winclone mais je ne sais pas si on peut utiliser le clone créé avec bottcamp (ce qui serait pratique)...à vérifier.


----------



## Hammer (24 Mai 2008)

ah bon?  Bon ben temps pis alors, par contre je veux bien quelques précisions sur le clonage du disque dur si ça te dérange pas?


----------



## whereismymind (25 Mai 2008)

Hammer a dit:


> Non non, un ami m'a dit qu'il est possible de changer la répartition de la mémoire disponible, et que le programme lui même est dans le mac mais qu'il ne se souvient plus du nom =/



L'ami doit sûrement parler de l'Utilitaire de Disque qui permet de redimensionner les partitions d'un disque dur externe par exemple ou celui interne à ton Mac. Mais pas la partition BootCamp.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Mai 2008)

Hammer a dit:


> ah bon?  Bon ben temps pis alors, par contre je veux bien quelques précisions sur le clonage du disque dur si ça te dérange pas?


Alors en fait Winclone te permet de cloner ta partition bootcamp (il crée une image disque) et après tu peut restaurer cette image disque sur ta partition windows. Mais attention le risque de plantage existe et Winclone n'est pas sûr à 100% (il est en version bêta je crois ou en tout cas il est tout neuf). Regarde ce tutoriel sur bootcamp et vers le milieu il me semble il y a une présentation de Winclone.
Maintenant je ne suis pas sûr du fait que tu puisses utiliser le clone de windows pour le restaurer sur une nouvelle partition bootcamp, faut voir avec quelqu'un de plus chevronné que moi.
Voilà pour les précisions


----------



## Hammer (25 Mai 2008)

http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html


"Nous découvrirons dans un premier temps "Utilitaire de disque", fourni avec "OS X", puis deux logiciels permettant d'ajouter/supprimer et de re-tailler des partitions "à la volée" (sans avoir besoin d'initialiser) : "Drive Genius" et "iPartition"."

c'est belle et bien possible


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mai 2008)

Hammer a dit:


> http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html
> 
> 
> "Nous découvrirons dans un premier temps "Utilitaire de disque", fourni avec "OS X", puis deux logiciels permettant d'ajouter/supprimer et de re-tailler des partitions "à la volée" (sans avoir besoin d'initialiser) : "Drive Genius" et "iPartition"."
> ...


Je savais pas...pourtant je connais osxfacile. Merci pour l'info Hammer.

Maintenant la question est : est-tu prêt à investir au minimum 35&#8364; pour pouvoir augmenter la taille de ta partition windows sans la supprimer?


----------



## Hammer (26 Mai 2008)

Hé bien oui!  

part contre petit edit: Drive genius ne marche pas avec boot camp je le dis ici car je ne peux pas editer mon post au dessus


----------

